# Delta 37-195 & 37-196 Jointer



## Parcall (Oct 13, 2011)

I recently found this site and noticed some older threads with questions on the Delta 37-195 and 37-196 jointers. 

The machines are identical. The difference is that the 37-196 was sold as a "factory reconditioned" machine with a 180 day warranty. I purchased one from a Porter Cable store in my area that served as a primary outlet for Delta reconditioned tools prior to the DeWalt takeover.

The machines were beefy, but, did have some quality control issues with the flatness of the fence. 

I also saw some seeking the users manual. I tried to upload a PDF of my manual, but, could not get the upload complete due to the size of the file.


----------

